# Max has a new little sister GINGER!



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

He isn't particularly thrilled about her but we are over the moon. She came from the same shelter he did. This is her shelter photo. Had a bath since then and she is fluffier and her tail is usually carried over her back. She is much leggier than this photo shows too. Maybe she was losing weight at the shelter? Her poop was perfect though.







Appears to be about 5 years old and a terrier/pom or spaniel mix. About 15" tall and currently 19.5 pounds but probably needs to weigh more like 15-17 pounds. Working on that. 

The not so good. Not interested in toys and her teeth are quite gray. Has horrible flea allergy, her eyes are a mess but her ears are spotless. Is currently covering her pen with lovely golden dust puppies, some is because she was so uncomfortable with fleas and some is likely stress shedding. Hoping I can help her lose the extra weight quickly as we don't know if she was simply overfed or what. We cannot feel her ribs, shoulder points and all that and she even has a fat roll over her tail. Doesn't look that fat but she is!

The good, very affectionate, watches us when we are around and we have 10 second out of sight freebies so far. Really pays attention on walks and can already make eye contact if I don't offer her treat fast enough. Very food motivated and is learned to crate/pen up nicely as well as get the leash on every time she is out of the pen/crate. I can pickup, handle and brush her - even the tail but she is wary of doctor type prodding so taking it easy with mouth and rear end stuff right now.

Since it has been nearly 13 years since a new dog has been a permanent resident I was very glad to read Cracker's nice post on overwhelming new dogs and she also was just spayed so I really need to be mindful of keeping her from too much activity. She is either on leash or penned/crated. Quiet, not so much. She has good lungs on her but mostly uses them when she needs to go outside to potty or we have been out of sight for too many seconds in a row. Nice thing about adopting an older dog, they know when they need to potty!

Here are her digs for another very long 4 days. I put a top on it as well, she easily can put her feet on the top of this short 2' Xpen. I have another taller pen outside so she can watch me work in the garden and eat her raw diet. At night she sleeps in the pictured crate but it is in the bedroom near Max.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... Congratulations! She is a cutie!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ahhhh - I hope Max and Ginger learn to be best friends like my two did. It took three weeks of gradual interactions (but my new addition was a 9 week old puppy with a 3+ year old dog who had been the only dog ever in the house). Keep us posted on their interactions. Both are beautiful!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh wow. She reminds me a lot of my dog Sydney! Except, different color. Creepy! Syd carries her tail over her back most of the time too, eyes look very similar... ears, fur type.. around the same weight too!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I noticed that too! Have long admired Sydney's looks, she is just the type dog I was looking for. Spanielly, a bit leggy and 10-20 pounds.

I think Ginger's nose is a little more pointy, eyes more toy dog like and her tail fur is very long but they could be siblings. Really nice looking mixed breed type. She is even actually a sable, her ears and tip of tail have black hairs.

Max is quite worried about the whole thing but they are doing well together. Every time she gets a cookie he gets one too and he loved showing off wait>come last night while she watched. They are getting walked together but he gets an extendable lead so he can get away from her if he needs to. He wants to be in the pen too [it was his home away from home at agility trials] and I have to shoo him out lately. Her water is much tastier than his for some reason and she might have missed a bit of that pen up treat she gets.


----------

